
Brainwave Activity That Reveals Knowledge of Crime - rajnathani
https://www.canterbury.ac.nz/news/2019/brainwave-activity-that-reveals-knowledge-of-crime.html
======
rajnathani
The method:

> The testing technique detects and interprets the behaviour of the electrical
> brainwave known as P300. The P300 brainwave is produced as soon as the brain
> detects information that is of significant interest, for example, in a
> criminal investigation where there is unique information and detail only the
> offender or someone heavily compromised would know.

Results stated:

> The project, funded by the New Zealand Law Foundation, involved two
> extensive experiments that involved 30 student volunteers and 15 sentenced
> prisoners who were tested on scenarios that took place on UC’s campus.

Key points regarding the potential applications:

> Professor Palmer hopes the technology could be applied to criminal
> proceedings especially pre-trial investigations as a way of eliminating
> people as possible suspects.

> In 2020, with support from the New Zealand Police, the project team hopes to
> implement a pilot programme and test actual suspects.

~~~
gus_massa
It's the standard snake oil that Police like to conduct ilegal interrogation
disguised as science. I only hope the author gets one day in jail for every
false conviction this device cause.

Is this published somewhere? (Preferably in a serious journal.)

------
rolph
another "lie detector"

police interrogations are painfully transparent, and anyone can be caught up
in false positives.

the cliche where were you between t0 and t+x times would definately be an
interesting factoid to me as i now know when the crime took place since an
interrogator just told me.

